# Fox Gabelservice



## mtbmtbmtb1234 (15. Mai 2015)

Gude 

ich suche eine Laden der Fox Feder und Dämpfer warten kann. Hat hier jmd. gute Erfahrungen oder einen Tipp für mich?

VG,
Matze


----------



## filiale (15. Mai 2015)

Frage mal beim Cycle Planet nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmtbmtb1234 (17. Mai 2015)

hmmm...also per Tel und Mail meldet sich da niemand. Werde mal hinfahren. Gibt es noch weitere Tipps?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (17. Mai 2015)

Was genau muss denn gemacht werden und welches Modell hast Du?


----------



## mtbmtbmtb1234 (19. Mai 2015)

Hi,

ich habe 

Fox 32 Talas Fit RLC QR15
Fox Float RP23 BoostValve

am Bike. von 2011. Bisher gab es keine Wartung oder ähnliches


----------



## wieman01 (19. Mai 2015)

Hibike macht Wartung, falls einer bei Dir in der Nähe ist. Kleine Wartung kann man auch gut selbst machen, große Wartung ist aufwändiger.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (19. Mai 2015)

@mtbmtbmtb1234 


wieman01 schrieb:


> Kleine Wartung kann man auch gut selbst machen, große Wartung ist aufwändiger.


Richtig. Die so genannten "kleine Wartung" sollte man mind. einmal im Jahr machen. Hier werden die Dichtungen im Dämpfer sowie die Staubabstreifer und der Schaumring in der Gabel erneuert. Zudem kommt jeweils neues Öl rein.
Könnte Dir das machen wenn Du Dich nicht traust.



wieman01 schrieb:


> Hibike macht Wartung, falls einer bei Dir in der Nähe ist.


hibike macht FOX Service, dass ist auch richtig. Oder eben direkt die Fox Service ehem. Toxoholics. Die sitzen in der tiefen Pfalz. Mehr Infos zu Leistungen und Preise hier:
https://foxracingshox.de/info/Service.html


----------



## mtbmtbmtb1234 (20. Mai 2015)

Danke für eure Tipps! Ich habe ein gutes YT-Vid gefunden für die kleine Wartung:






Und: Hibike ist auch nicht weit! Vielen Dank euch allen!


----------

